# Abandoned Farm, Northumberland



## BigLoada (Jan 17, 2009)

Checked out this place with Sausage, its a fantastic 18th century farm house in pretty good nick considering location and age, and has substantial farm buildings. 

It would be a great place to renovate but there is no road nearby and no power or telephone lines, so its pretty isolated. We only got there by walking half a mile through 6 inches of wet sheep crap.


























Found this box with a wonderful lid, looks like brass or copper, no idea what its for!



















Fantastic green tiles!



















This is signed Claude Monet. Wonder if its an unknown original







Cheers folks!


----------



## shatters (Jan 17, 2009)

Looks a lot better from the outside than the inside. Should be no problem driving to it with a decent 4x4.

Phil


----------



## BigLoada (Jan 17, 2009)

Inside isnt too bad mate, just needs a tidy up. Definitely a land rover needed though, liquidised sheep waste everywhere, I probably have anthrax now.


----------



## RichardB (Jan 17, 2009)

We used to have one like that. I think it was supposed to be for keeping firewood, or maybe kindling, in. There was a matching companion set with ship-shaped handles.


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 18, 2009)

RichardB said:


> I think it was supposed to be for keeping firewood, or maybe kindling, in. There was a matching companion set with ship-shaped handles.



Yes, I remember seeing one like that and the companion set when I was very young...not sure if it belonged to my parents or was at a friend's house...long time ago!  
So many wonderful things in the farmhouse! Fantastic fireplaces.
Love that first photo, BigL.


----------



## Scruffyone (Jan 18, 2009)

Great pics, nice to see somewhere that isnt burnt and/or full of needles. hope it stays that way.


----------



## nantyffin (Jan 18, 2009)

*good stuff*

I wonder why the folks left such a well built home?
Just look at the craftsmanship in the stonework.


----------



## Sabtr (Jan 18, 2009)

Lovely. 

I won't post my pics up cos I think you have it pretty well covered.

It is a really nice building and a real shame to see it slowly slipping into decline. Sheep have got in big style and 6 inches of s**t covers the floor. That, combined with the p**s will be doing those floor timbers no good whatsoever. I expected to come face to face with a sheep in there - they have been upstairs too.

The views are amazing. Without giving too much away about its location, I could see the sea. That is 20 miles away. The building is very cut-off from the world. The lack of a road is its main problem. Ever climbed a sand dune and you seem to walk yet get no-where? Well that is what the walk to this place is like except it is mud and s**t.

Great pics mate.


----------



## TK421 (Jan 19, 2009)

What a gem you have found guys, presumably it's in the middle of nowhere, hence only chavved by the sheep? The fireplace is smashing, as with the Belfast sink, great find.


----------



## BigLoada (Jan 19, 2009)

TK421 said:


> What a gem you have found guys, presumably it's in the middle of nowhere, hence only chavved by the sheep? The fireplace is smashing, as with the Belfast sink, great find.



Yes mate it is very remote. Chavs would be too scared to go out there man, its got the feeling that there is devils and dark spirits in the rocks and trees. Damn, gotta lay off this gin I think...


----------



## TK421 (Jan 20, 2009)

Gin is ALL GOOD mate! Like the idea of scared chav's


----------



## Landie_Man (Feb 21, 2009)

shatters said:


> Looks a lot better from the outside than the inside. Should be no problem driving to it with a decent 4x4.
> 
> Phil




hehe I shouldn't have any issues then! Awesome find! I need to get out and find sites like this!


----------



## BigLoada (Feb 21, 2009)

Landie_Man said:


> hehe I shouldn't have any issues then! Awesome find! I need to get out and find sites like this!



Thanks man Series III FTW!!! My next vehicle will be a lowly Disco MK2.


----------



## Landie_Man (Feb 21, 2009)

Im a total purist. Im keeping mine totally unsoundproofed, unwaterproofed, noisy and uncomfortable!


----------



## explor (Apr 19, 2009)

i would i be able to have the details of location of this one as well i am wanting to go and get loads of photos of these buildings


----------



## Scrub2000 (Apr 19, 2009)

RichardB said:


> We used to have one like that. I think it was supposed to be for keeping firewood, or maybe kindling, in. There was a matching companion set with ship-shaped handles.



Yup, my grandparents had the exact same set with matching impliments


----------



## meusli bar (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi there. New to this site, wonderful places. Great photos you posted specially the first two. Would love to go and visit if you can give me some pointers. Cheers


----------



## skittles (Jul 6, 2009)

Looks like a great place

One of my friends - well used to be - has a house in the middle of a field in anglesey, I guess its a mile from a road. There is a dirt track to it - I am guessing there will be one to that house too They had a Discovery and an Audi A4 and both managed to get to the house

It was such a peaceful place


----------

